# Uverse Internet Experiences



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

So Uverse internet is finally available in my area and I'm ditching AT&T DSL. Install is Monday.

I am going with 12mbps and static ip's. I am hoping to still be able to use my Cisco/Linksys firewall through the 2Wire Residential Gateway that ATT provides. It seems most people can accomplish this by configuring a port for DMZ mode. 

I am looking forward to the speed boost and more than that not contending with the Wife's computer for bandwidth! What is everyone's experience (good or bad) with Uverse internet? 

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

It sounds like I have almost the exact same setup as you. I ran with that config for almost a year before I had to move the firewall stuff back to the Uverse modem. I was having issues with my Vonage modem dropping its connection and had to move the Vonage modem to the DMZ port on the Uverse side.

My setup is supposed to be DHCP, but I’ve had the same external IP for over a year.

As far as bandwidth, my wife and I both work in IT and we haven’t had an issue with of us working from home at the same time (lots of RDP sessions and other client server apps). I’ve also had two Netflix devices streaming at the same time and have been able to watch HD Netflix on at least one of them.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Ah yes nothing says happiness more than working over a few RDP sessions from the comfort of your own home.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I went with the 18Mbps package months ago and have been happy.

I'm using their gateway and nothing else... since it seemed to outperform the el-cheapo router I had been using.

It has built-in wireless, but only goes up to G-wireless speeds... That actually is ok with me since the only devices I have that support higher speeds are portable/mobile devices AND since G is more than sufficient to maximize my internet on those devices.

IF I wanted to do computer-to-computer transfers then I would go hardwire OR need N-wireless to not get bored waiting for the file transfers... but I rarely need that anyway.

I don't usually get the 18... I typically range from 10-16 for most random speedtests I have performed.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I have the 24/3 and love it. Never goes out and is super fast.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow what an ordeal today. A multitude of issues.

1. ATT put the Uverse on the wrong phone line (the one I was planning on disconnecting).

2. The two phones lines in the house are really just one wire split a bunch of times in the crawl space. Uverse needs a straight run from NI outside. A whole new wire had to be run.

3. The Tech did not know how to configure the 2wire 3600 for static IP's. Had to call in which lasted about an hour.

4. Once I was up and running ATT was blocking port 25 so my Exhange server could not send mail out. Had to call in to get them to lift the restriction which fortunately took less than 5 minutes.


That said the installer manned up and did not back down from the challenges. He got under the house and pulled the new wire and stuck it out until I was completely satisfied. He had instructions for configuring a 3800 with statics had I received one of those instead of the 3600 we would have been done a lot quicker.

Oh and configuring a second router behind a 2Wire you would think would be matter of just setting IP's right and configuring a DMZ. Uh uh. There is a particular order of steps on both routers to get a static ip assigned. Basically you are DHCP'ing the static IP to the second router AFTER all the numerous configurations are done on the 2Wire. There is no documentation to be found on this.


After spending about 6 hours on this little migration I finally have everything working with home servers and speedtests indicate I am getting almost the full 12mps downstream speed I am paying for. Hey something had to go right.

I'm wrecked going to bed!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Honestly they should STILL be blocking port 25. Every SMTP server I use now has swapped to 587.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Honestly they should STILL be blocking port 25. Every SMTP server I use now has swapped to 587.


I think port 587 is utilized mostly for client to server communication. "Submitting mail" so to speak. Port 25 is still required for consistent server to server email delivery across the net. But I do applaud the ISP's for taking a proactive stance and blocking port 25 as long as they allow exceptions for the business customers or or those that need it open and request it.


----------

